# Fox 32 Vanilla 130 / 100 mm federgabel



## LOV2XLR8 (6. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe eine gebrauchte Federgabel Fox 32 Vanilla R, 130 mm (2006 Model) im Top Zustand.


Details der Gabel

· Steuerrohr/steerer length: 1 1/8", Aluminium 220 mm

· Federweg/travel: 130 / 100 / 80 mm (interne Einstellung/internal setting)

· Federung/spring: Stahlfeder/steel spring

· Einstellungen/settings: Federvorspannung, Zugstufe, Federrate // Preload, Rebound, Spring rate

· Gewicht/weight: 1,78 kg

Hier geht's zur Ebay Auktion: *FOX Racing Shox Fox 32 Vanilla R 130 / 100 mm Federgabel* auf Ebay


----------



## LOV2XLR8 (13. Dezember 2009)

LOV2XLR8 schrieb:


> Hier geht's zur Ebay Auktion: *FOX Racing Shox Fox 32 Vanilla R 130 / 100 mm Federgabel* auf Ebay



Kein 24h bis Auktionsende, Viel Spaß beim Bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

